# Best Binding Match for Proto HD?



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

a4h Saint said:


> I am curious about what bindings would best match the Proto HD. I rid mostly groomers and park but do not want park bindings. I like things under me to be responsive. I have a Proto HD and DC Judge boots size 10.5.
> 
> I am looking along the lines of Union SL's but cannot find any pairs. Other options are the union atlas, flux sf45, boss 390, maybe the contact pro, and any other ideas you gurus may have. Looking at something as close to $200 as possible. Thanks!


Green Burton Genesis. My bud got himself this exact setup and it is going to be killer. Except your looking closer to 280.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

ARSENALFAN said:


> Green Burton Genesis. My bud got himself this exact setup and it is going to be killer.


^yep this. Probably the best set up possible in my opinion. :bowdown:


----------



## a4h Saint (Jan 24, 2013)

ARSENALFAN said:


> Green Burton Genesis. My bud got himself this exact setup and it is going to be killer. Except your looking closer to 280.


I've heard good things about the genesis... forgot about them. 
Noted. Thanks!
I'll se how much last year genesis is running


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

a4h Saint said:


> I've heard good things about the genesis... forgot about them.
> Noted. Thanks!
> I'll se how much last year genesis is running


It is the COLOR this year that is so wicked. I don't think last years will have the same color.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

And the new hammock ankle strap and the new double take ratchet system. Soooo sick.


----------



## a4h Saint (Jan 24, 2013)

a4h Saint said:


> I've heard good things about the genesis... forgot about them.
> Noted. Thanks!
> I'll se how much last year genesis is running


$200 for last years or ~$240 for this years. As always you guys are the best!:bowdown:

FINE! ill get this years! Being a 10.5 boot do you thing it would be better to get a Med or large binding? Either squeezing into a med or having extra space in a large?

*** EDIT*** I found '14 green machine in large for $220 on ebay. should I grab them now? Saving $80 Sale ends very soon need feedback now?!


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

Its about time I posted something useful :laugh:


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

I wear 10.5 and I went with a large in my el Hefe's. Seems to be a good fit 








(Base pad wasn't fully attached in this pic)


----------



## EatMyTracers (Sep 26, 2012)

Large will probably work better. Even with my size 10 boots I have problem with a lot of medium bindings so I always just get large and they fit perfect. So get large unless you go to a store and try it yourself.


----------



## koi (May 16, 2013)

a4h Saint said:


> I'll se how much last year genesis is running


Burton Genesis Snowboard Bindings 2013 | evo outlet 

Evo has '13 Genesis for $188. Most will say the green looks cooler with the NS Proto '14, but I will save the cash and go with last years black (besides the black will look sick also).


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

The Genesis concerns me, just not journeyman enough maybe? 

If I were shopping, my shortlist:

Cartel or 'Vita
K2 Company IPO
Now IPO
something from FLUX


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Very tempted to pull the trigger on those Now IPOs. I really wanna give them a try. I'll probably do it through Amazon as I have a couple hundred dollars in my account and I'll most likely end up returning them if they don't blow my mind.


----------



## leonek (Nov 6, 2011)

What do you think is the best choice. Burton Malavita, Genesis or Flux DL (is the new DMCC light), or is the Flux to soft?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I've always had Flux Titans (TT30 now) on my Proto. I think they're a great match.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Around $200 for a "non-park" binding on a Proto: K2 Formula, Salomon Chief, Flux DMCC Light, Burton Malavita, or Nitro Phantoms. Pick the features you want most.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Here you go: http://www.snowboardingforum.com/neversummer/94745-review-2014-never-summer-protohd-2013-a.html


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm thinking Flux DS (if I get the Proto). Flexy highback but a bit of response as well. I hope someone reviews them soon. Doesn't hurt that the black/blue would match both boards this year (rocknrolla ...)

SNOWBOARD BINDINGS?FLUX BINDINGS?2013-2014 OFFICIAL WEBSITE / PRODUCTS >> DS


----------



## Nito (Oct 16, 2007)

jdang307 said:


> I'm thinking Flux DS (if I get the Proto). Flexy highback but a bit of response as well. I hope someone reviews them soon. Doesn't hurt that the black/blue would match both boards this year (rocknrolla ...)
> 
> SNOWBOARD BINDINGS?FLUX BINDINGS?2013-2014 OFFICIAL WEBSITE / PRODUCTS >> DS


Hey Jdang, to each there own but I think Nivek is right with suggesting the DL; I've got the Proto CT (HD is stiffer) and it matched nicely to an old set of TT30. Note, DL and DS have the same highback and alpha base shape, it's the carbon (stiffer) infuse and Ti screws that differentiate the DL and DS.

But IMO, the "DS and Evo" and the "TT and Proto HD" would make a great pairings.

Just my 2 cents but as always, ride what feels best to you.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Here is a description of the new Flux bindings from LadyFlinstone (Works for Flux)



LadyFlinstone said:


> Sure thing..... hope this makes sense. Let me know if you have any questions.
> For Flux 2014----
> DM - lightest weight (carbon infused), most responsive highback/baseplate.
> SF - most responsive highback/baseplate, (about the same stiffness as DM but made from high density fiberglass... not carbon).
> ...


The DS is actually stiffer/more responsive than the TT. The DL is slightly more responsive than the DS but from the description, pretty close.


----------

